# Look 585 - sizing help



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys, considering a 585 Ultra but unsure of the best size. I'm 6'1 with about a 34" inseam. Would I be better with a size L or XL in this frameset. Thanks to those in the know.
________
BUY EASY VAPE


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I'm 6'-1.5" with a 35" inseam on an XL.

What is your saddle height and reach? Could probably go either way depending on your setup.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I am 6' tall with a 33" or so inseam. I ride an XL. The L would probably be too short for you in the top tube. Almost certainly.


----------

